# How can i broaden my 4yo's chest?



## brackabrack (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello all ..

Just a quick question about my gelding.. 4 years old, and just beginning his schooling. He stands very narrow on his front and id like some exercises that will build his breast muscles evenly. 

I am currently working on his balance so i am doing alot of trot circles with him and he is improving brilliantly. Im just looking for something else to work him with in the near future as i am getting bored of circles as if he. So a little something else is needed to pick his brain up off the floor  

Any suggestions welcome  x


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if there's a lot you can do, if it's a conformation thing. He may just be built that way in his skeleton - I don't know, there may be things you can do - other people can probably tell you more


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

brackabrack said:


> Just a quick question about my gelding.. 4 years old, and just beginning his schooling. He stands very narrow on his front and id like some exercises that will build his breast muscles evenly.


At four - he has 18-24 months before he is physically mature. He could be a late bloomer physically. Unfortunately you cannot build his front end. Nature will - or it won't.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Time and patience.. He is only 4 horses dont fill out entirely untill they are approx 7 years old.
Give it time there is nothing else you can do!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

He's still young so I'd say he's still got some room to grow in his chest and shoulder area. Not much you can do now. Even when he is full grown and he is still narrow upfront, there still isn't too much you can do. Probably just poor breeding selection.

If anything when he is older and you are riding him, I would do leg yielding and sidepassing to help him reach over and stretch.


----------



## brackabrack (Feb 27, 2011)

I do believe he was a 1 night stand in the field, or an accident as his passport says *unknown* next to everything about his breeding inc mother and father.. 

I just wanted to know if i could broaden him, but only time will tell really i suppose  Thanx guys !!! Looks like ill be doing something else for a bit of fun in the school xx


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you talking about how he stands with his feet so close together? That's a conformational thing and can't be changed. His muscles will build up some more over time but, really, the best thing you can do for that is to ensure he has a balanced diet and get's good, balanced work both on the ground and under saddle.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you make my legs longer while you're at it? 

Sorry mate, it's a conformational issue. If he's skeletal structure is narrow, no amount of exercises you will do, can change that.
My coach has a young warmblood who is very narrow as well. His sire is hannoverian stallion who was very broad through the chest, and his dam was quite broad as well. However, his dam was extremely narrow through the chest until she was 7 - a very late maturer! So we are thinking that this gelding will probably broaden up on maturity.


----------



## brackabrack (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you guys, ill just have to wait a few years and see what hes got


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Reeco has quite a narrow chest, however given time I am expecting it to broaden conciderably.


----------



## soozie (Aug 18, 2016)

brackabrack said:


> Hello all ..
> 
> Just a quick question about my gelding.. 4 years old, and just beginning his schooling. He stands very narrow on his front and id like some exercises that will build his breast muscles evenly.
> 
> ...


Hi, i found our message here and i would like to ask how is your gelding looking now.. after few years. I have the same problem with my 4yo TB... he is very tall, but so so narrow and im afraid , he will never wide up. Sorry for my english  Thank you very much. 
Zuzana - Czech republic


----------

